# New bow hunter from CA



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Ytse0jam.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## 342544 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the welcoming!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

You're from San Diego!!

Right On.
I'm just up the 15 from you in Riverside.

Welcome.

If you are still here down south and need some honest help with Bows and Bow Hunting, Try the gang at.......
Bow-n-Arrow shop in Lakeside. 619-443-5488
Just bring your bow in, introduce yourself and they will get you on the road. The owner (Bruce Marshall) is NOT interested in making himself rich on you, He and the guys WILL TREAT you like friends and NEVER steer you wrong for the sake of a buck. (sorry the pun)

Oh yea...as far as So. Cal. which is land locked with cities and liberals, you have some GREAT hunting in the mountains to the east of you. It's my favorite area and not too far from me.

You have several great things about SD.
Bow hunting Only at Mount Laguna Recreation Area. (LOADS of DEAR and Turkeys)
AWESOME Deep Sea Fishing.
Some of the finest Bass Fishing in the World. (Otay, Miramar, Morena and soon to reopen, San Vicente)
My Favorite teams. (Padres and Chargers)
Beautiful Beaches
Great Surfing
Fantastic SCUBA Diving.
La Jolla

And

Some of the most BEAUTIFUL Women on the planet.

Did I say "I LOVE San Diego"?


----------



## 342544 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey dude thanks for the reply! I'll definitely go check that shop out. I hike all the time in the Julian/Mt. Laguna area and can verify that yes, there are loads of deer and turkey! I didn't know it was only bow hunting though thats pretty cool. I actually work in the summers as a kayak and snorkel tour guide in La Jolla, talk about some good kayak fishing! Some might call me a beach bum hah! Pretty spoiled being able to work at the beach and see all these beautiful women you speak of EVERY day. Anyways, I actually spend my weekdays in Northridge, where I attend college, I know riverside is a ways away from there but are there any worthy archery shops that you have experience with up here too? Again, thanks for the reply. I'll post a pic of a monster White Sea bass I speared soon.


----------



## 342544 (Oct 16, 2013)

So I went to the shop you recommended and they are getting me set up with new string and arrows. The guys are pretty chill there, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## crossbowstore (Oct 14, 2013)

Ytse0jam, 

Fellow Matador here!! Graduated a few years back. How are the squirrels treatin' you lol

Let me know if you ever need anything related to this sport as well. We have a nice shop in Southern California (LA) as well, and a website if you are interested. We'll take care of you!

Best,


----------



## 342544 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks man I just might need to get set up with some arrows and a release. Any thoughts?


----------



## crossbowstore (Oct 14, 2013)

The arrows that you get will highly depend on what it is that you are shooting at. I have a preference to carbon arrows. Aluminum arrows can be good, but they have a tendency to bend a bit. Never been a huge fan of fiberglass, but they are durable. 

As far as an archery bow release, I would suggest something that straps onto the wrist. If you plan on hunting with a release make sure that the Velcro does not make too much noise, or it'll scare off your target! This quick 2-3 paragraph archery blog will give you the gist on the subject.

Good Luck, 
Alex


----------



## adventure35 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello. I am also a newbie in San Diego. I did a lot of research prior to buying my equipment and I am very happy about what I got. I am looking to meet some local hunters who would be willing to let me tag along on some hunts and show me the ropes. I have a block black 22 so I can practice in my back yard. I am in the process of building my strength and working on proper form. I need to go back to Performance Archery and see if my peep is in the right spot. It feels low to me. I drew my bow with my eyes closed and set my anchor points, when I opened my eyes the peep looked to be about 1/2 inch too low. Maybe my anchor points are wrong. I am really enjoying the sport and I look forward to a lifetime of archery. I am very thankful for this forum. I got a lot of good advice on equipment and was able to educate myself before spending a lot of money.


----------



## 342544 (Oct 16, 2013)

We need to hang out then man. I need to be shown the ropes too. I too am working on proper form. Bow n arrow shop in Lakeside is where I got set up, real nice guys. Check it out one day. I'm using a 2007 pse catalyst with a trophy ridge react, stealth stabilizer, and a trufire hardcore max. I can pull 60-65 but it's set for ~50 now to work on form.


----------



## kailuakid808 (Feb 4, 2014)

adventure35 said:


> Hello. I am also a newbie in San Diego. I did a lot of research prior to buying my equipment and I am very happy about what I got. I am looking to meet some local hunters who would be willing to let me tag along on some hunts and show me the ropes. I have a block black 22 so I can practice in my back yard. I am in the process of building my strength and working on proper form. I need to go back to Performance Archery and see if my peep is in the right spot. It feels low to me. I drew my bow with my eyes closed and set my anchor points, when I opened my eyes the peep looked to be about 1/2 inch too low. Maybe my anchor points are wrong. I am really enjoying the sport and I look forward to a lifetime of archery. I am very thankful for this forum. I got a lot of good advice on equipment and was able to educate myself before spending a lot of money.


I'm in the same boat, picked up a Bowtech Carbon Knight from the Bow and Arrow shop and looking to tag along with someone. Reach out or let me know what you find! 

Cheers!


----------

